# eheim 2262 on 90 galllon



## samjac (Dec 27, 2013)

I am in the process of setting up a 90 gallon hap/peacock tank and have a question on the eheim 2262 that i have for it. Does anyone have any opinions on that size canister for that size tank? i am a bit concerned that the flow on it will be way significant for this size tank. i was torn between 2 ehiem 2217 or 1 2262. obviously with this size tank and these fish, you can never overfilter but again, i have seen some videos where the flow from the 2260 or 2262 is quite significant. interested in hearing thoughts but worst case, i will see what its like once its set. from there I'm sure i'd be able to sell the 2262 especially since it is brand new, and go w/ 2 2217.

Thanks


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

The flow pressure can be adjusted by size of the return (can always adjust the size of the holes in the spray bar), I'd say stay with the 2262..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with skurj's comments above. If the filter came with the double tap valves (quick disconnects), you can always slightly close the output/return valve to reduce the filter flow. Another option if you are handy with Do it yourself projects is to make a longer spray bar that could run almost the length of the tank. This would reduce or even out the flow from the filter and is very easy to do.

If you think that it is evenly remotely possible that you will upgrade to a larger tank in the future, you will be glad you kept the filter.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Deeda said:


> f the filter came with the double tap valves (quick disconnects), you can always slightly close the output/return valve to reduce the filter flow.


Wouldn't doing this put strain on the motor?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It will not put any strain on the pump/motor at all. Eheim's website has said, at least in the past in the FAQ section, that the output/return valve can be used to control the flow. However, it is never recommended to do this with the intake/suction side of the filter.

Also as far as I know, this method applies to the Classic series filters and the other non-electronic model filters that Eheim makes but to be sure, double check the owner's manual.


----------



## samjac (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Have a few wave makers as well, prob won't be needing them


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

If concerned about the flow being unidirectional and to strong just split it. splitting the output can be done with around $5 worth of hardware store parts. However i wouldnt imagine it being to strong. I had one of the old big Hagen powerheads i believe it was rated over 900 gph and my mbuna would play right in the output of it. it would sometimes push them all the way arcoss tank and they would come back and intentionaly go for the ride again. my C-530 sometimes they position themselves right facing into the output and that is 530 gph rated it is very strong output and they have no issues with it.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Deeda said:


> It will not put any strain on the pump/motor at all. Eheim's website has said, at least in the past in the FAQ section, that the output/return valve can be used to control the flow. However, it is never recommended to do this with the intake/suction side of the filter.


Thanks. This is good to know.


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

I run (2) 2262's on my 150. I don't think that you have anything to worry about at all.


----------

